# Lightening Storm



## ben306 (Aug 10, 2009)

At about 7.30-8.00pm the darkest clouds ever moved in over Toronto







Then within minutes the best light show I have ever seen kicked in. It was still going on when I went to bed at 11.30.

The power of Mother Nature is awesome.

Found it hard work getting photos but these are the better ones.





















And the CN Tower being hit








http://picasaweb.google.ca/jovicaleksandar/ThunderstormToronto090809#


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ Good work! It was quite the show, wasn't it??  Lots of sheet lightning, and bolts that went sideways as often as they went from sky-to-ground.  And those dark clouds at the beginning...so low and SO dark! I love watching storms like that

(And speaking of shows, I hear Nickelback had to cancel their concert because of the lightning storm   )


----------



## ben306 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah it was fantastic.

And I beleive so about the concert being cancelled


----------



## Andy1750 (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful photos.  I can never time it quite right to get the lightening.  Also wish we had more storms here in the UK!

Andy


----------



## GTX (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful. I always have a soft spot for lightning storms (I have a collection of my own). Those are some VERY nice pictures. 

Your first two of lightning are amazing. The CN Tower getting hit is really cool too.


----------



## ben306 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks fot the nice comments.

I am really happy in the way these came out


----------



## JayClark79 (Aug 12, 2009)

all shots are nice but the last one is amazing... I wonder how often that tower gets hit.


----------



## ToddLange (Aug 12, 2009)

ya that last one was cool! but i seems a little overexposed? but its still sweet. i love lightning shots. i cant wait to get some for myself!


----------



## Gliebster (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome shots. The dark clouds are great and I really like that last one where you caught two strikes at the same time.


----------



## Hooker771 (Nov 10, 2009)

What settings were you using on those pics?  I would love to see the Exif data as I try to take those shots myself.  How long were you leaving the shutter open?  Did you use the bulb?

Thanks.


----------



## altitude604 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hooker771 said:


> What settings were you using on those pics?  I would love to see the Exif data as I try to take those shots myself.  How long were you leaving the shutter open?  Did you use the bulb?
> 
> Thanks.



Camera Make: Panasonic
Camera Model: DMC-FZ18
Image Date: 2009:08:09 21:34:34
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 6.4mm (35mm equivalent: 39mm)
Exposure Time: 8.000 s
Aperture: f/6.3
ISO equiv: 200
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cool pictures! I miss the good lightning storms in Toronto.


----------

